# .....Imparare a perdonare.....



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2012)

Oguno di noi, almeno una volta nel corso della propria vita, ha provato lo spiacevole sentimento di essere ferito da un’altra persona: siamo stati oggetto di cattiveria e malvagità, la fiducia si è spezzata irrimediabilmente, i nostri cuori si sono induriti.
L’intenso dolore che proviamo in queste circostanze ci appare profondamente ingiusto, lo lasciamo radicare nel nostro animo e lo portiamo con noi molto a lungo.

L’incapacità di liberarci quanto prima dei dolori, delle sofferenze e del rancore legati alle ferite che il prossimo ci ha inferto, spesso comporta l’insorgere di una serie di problematiche ulteriori, strettamente connesse avvertiamo di frequente la sensazione di infelicità, abbiamo difficoltà a coltivare le relazioni e ad apririci a nuove persone e a nuove esperienze, il dolore ci distrae dal lavoro e dalla famiglia, la nostra passione ed il nostro entusiasmo risultano soffocati.

In poche parole, siamo racchiusi in un circolo vizioso di rabbia e dolore, stiamo perdendo l’opportunità di godere in pieno delle gioie della vita ed esprimerci come individui unici al meglio delle nostre possibilità. Stiamo perdendo l’opportunità di crescere e di aiutare il prossimo a crescere.

Cosa dobbiamo fare? *Semplicemente, abbiamo bisogno di imparare a lasciare andare*. Abbiamo bisogno di apprendere la capacità di perdonare, per muovere oltre il dolore e la sofferenza e riacquisire la nostra piena felicità. Noi siamo gli unici responsabili di questo processo. Ciascuno di noi ha l’opportunità di sperimentare come il perdono sia in grado di migliorare la nostra esistenza sotto molteplici aspetti, rendere più intense e autentiche le  nostre relazioni, restituirci serenità, equilibrio e armonia.

*Il perdono può cambiare la tua vita*. Perdonare non significa cancellare integralmente il passato o dimenticare l’evento e la persona che hanno causato il tuo dolore. Non significa neppure che l’altra persona cambierà il proprio comportamento – questo non è sotto il tuo controllo. Perdonare significa semplicemente lasciare andare il dolore e la rabbia, significa muoverti verso una posizione più armoniosa e confortevole.

Non è facile. Ma puoi imparare a perdonare. Di seguito troverai al riguardo alcuni consigli e suggerimenti che mi sono stati di notevole aiuto. Prova a seguirli, prova ad imparare a perdonare.

*1. Impegnati.

*Non imparerai a perdonare nel giro di poche ore e nemmeno in un giorno. Riuscire a lasciare andare il proprio dolore e la propria rabbia richiede tempo. Prova allora a impegnarti, fanne una tua priorità. Riconosci che è tempo di abbandonare il dolore che ti sta ferendo.

*2. Valuta i pro e i contro.* 

Quali problemi ti sta causando questo dolore? Sta compromettendo le tue relazioni con il prossimo? Sta influendo negativamente sul tuo lavoro? Ti ostacola nell’inseguimento dei tuoi sogni e ti impedisce di diventare una persona migliore? Ti rende infelice? Focalizza tutti questi aspetti e realizza che hai davvero bisogno di cambiamento. Ora prova ad immaginare i benefici che riceveresti dal perdono, come ti renderebbe più felice, come potrebbe liberarti dal passato e dal dolore, migliorando sensibilmente la qualità delle tue relazioni. Immagina come ti sentiresti se riuscissi a perdonare.

*3. Realizza che hai una scelta.
*
Non hai la possibilità di avere il controllo delle azioni altrui. Ma puoi decidere di avere il controllo non solo delle tue azioni, ma anche dei tuoi pensieri. Puoi decidere di lasciar scivolare il dolore, abbandonare la tua rabbia e muovere oltre. Puoi scegliere di abbandonare il circolo vizioso del rancore e della sofferenza. Come ognuno di noi, anche tu hai questo potere. Devi solamente imparare ad esercitarlo.

*4. Sii empatico.
*Prova a calarti nei panni del prossimo. Prova a comprendere per quale motivo quella persona ha avuto quel comportamento. Prova a muovere dal presupposto che non si tratta di una persona malvagia, ma semplicemente di una persona che ha commesso un errore. Prova a pensare a cosa può aver determinato la sua azione, quali eventi del suo passato possano averlo indotto a comportarsi in quel modo. Collocati nella sua prospettiva. Come può essersi sentito mentre agiva in quella maniera, cosa ha provato subito dopo? Come si sente ora? Non devi giustificare l’altra persona o arrivare a darle ragione, ma puoi provare a comprenderne la posizione e a provare empatia nei suoi confronti.

*5. Individua le tue responsabilità.

*Prova a comprendere quali sono le tue responsabilità in merito alla situazione che ha causato il tuo dolore e la tua sofferenza. Cosa avresti potuto fare per evitarla e cosa potresti fare per scongiurarne il ripetersi? Ciò non significa che devi assumerti l’intera responsabilità per l’accaduto, o sollevare l’altra persona dalle proprie colpe: significa realizzare che non siamo solamente delle vittime, ma individui responsabili in grado di ammettere i propri errori.

*6. Focalizzati sul presente.

*Ora che hai riflettuto sul passato, realizza che quel tempo è ormai andato. Non si ripeterà mai più, se non nella tua mente. E che la rielaborazione di quel passato nella tua mente sarà solamente in grado di trasmetterti infelicità, problemi e stress. Allora, prova invece a ricondurti al presente. Focalizzati sul qui e ora. Cosa stai facendo in questo momento? Quale gioia, quale piacere puoi trovare in ciò che sta accadendo ora? Trova la gioia nella vita ora, così come si presenta, e smetti di rovistare nel passato. Comprendi e accetta che inevitabilmente la tua mente ti riporterà a pensare al passato: quando ciò accadrà, gentilmente ma con fermezza rifocalizza la tua attenzione sul momento presente.

*7. Consenti alla pace di entrare nella tua vita.

*Nel momento in cui riesci a focalizzarti sul presente, prova a concentrarti sul tuo respiro. Immagina che ogni espirazione trascini via con sé una parte del tuo dolore e del tuo passato, alleggerendo il tuo corpo e la tua mente. E immagina che ogni inspirazione riversi in te un oceano di pace, colmandoti della sua immensità, armonia e serenità. Lascia andare il dolore e il passato. Accogli la pace nella tua vita. E’ qui, ora, nel presente.

*8. Sii compassionevole.

*Infine, perdona quella persona e realizza che attraverso il perdono stai consentendo a te stesso di muovere oltre e tornare ad essere felice. Sii empatico nei confronti di quella persona e augurati che possa essere felice. Lascia che l’amore si espanda nel tuo cuore. Avverti la pienezza della tua individualità e l’intima connessione che ci lega in profondità agli altri. Segui il filo che ci tiene uniti, scegli di amare il prossimo.


----------

